# Toe Reading



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 21, 2008)

now that i have your attention...  :wink: 

i just flew back from AZ (and boy are my arms tired!)...from the last part of toe reading. Toe reading is based on the idea that your stories are held in your feet and you can tell a lot about a person based on the size, shape, twists, turns and bumps on the toes and feet. its something that is done for fun, but it can also be a very deep and transformational experience if that is what you desire from it. its essentially soul (sole) coaching, which is a wonderful experience if you are feeling stuck or have some things that you want to work on in your life.

so, here's what i propose to all of you, i want to get some practice doing it from pictures in addition to my live sessions. if you send me a good picture of your feet i will give you a complimentary reading via email.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 21, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, but let me do a pedicure in the next couple of days.  How much fun!!!!!  k

Okay, what parts of the tootsies do you want???  k


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 21, 2008)

wow!  you are a brave soul :shock: 

joanne


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, now you all have me paranoid.... :shock: .lol.   I did mention I was going to do a pedicure right????  k


----------



## IanT (Apr 21, 2008)

lol id be down...ive got surfer feet so ...beware     :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ummmmm                 :shock: uhhhhhhhhh

let me see.......

ummmmm



nope....im lost of words on this one :shock:


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 22, 2008)

This is very cool... I can't figure out how to get the **** pictures onto my **** computer without help. (I can't believe I've become one of those technenogically helpless old people) But if you just look at Fred Flintstone's feet, Yeah, that's pretty much what mine look like (only I have five toes instead of four)

What are the origins of toe reading???


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 22, 2008)

be brave all, you just might learn something abot yourself! and you get to be on the cutting edge! get in on this before oprah takes notice.... 8) 
and to me, no feet are ugly, only fascinating. the funkier your feet look, the more intersting your stories....   

toe reading was developed by KC Miller, it came out of reflexology and polarity therapy. she has a website with some info on it, www.toereadingonline.com 

or if you have kiddos, feel free to send their feet, i haven't gotten much experience with the wee ones.

you can email pics, you don't have to post them for all to see!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm going to try to get some pics of my feet to you. Do you need the tops or the bottoms?

Also, I bet I could get my Aunt Gail to send you pics if you're interested in trying to do a reading of someone who has a deformed foot due to an accident. (she chopped off and mangled some toes with her lawnmower.)

oh, and also, I'm going to do your Gettysburg ghost tour in May. The kids are super excited about the trip. We're thinking of doing it on a Friday or Sunday night. Which of the two tours do you do?


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll send you a photo of my little guys feet.

East Berlin? My family is from the whole area there. Small world!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 22, 2008)

Jules that would be really awesome to get aunt gail's! 

take the picture from the top, its easier if you can get someone else to take the picture....and stand up straight feet flat on the floor next to each other.

i actually do both tours, our schedules just rotate. let me know when you are coming and i will make sure that i am on the schedule! i'd recommend the seminary ridge tour, less hustle and bustle than in town.

east berlin IS a small world!


----------

